
Memory Prices (1957-2018) - sorrow17
https://jcmit.net/memoryprice.htm
======
geophile
In 1978, I wrote a SNOBOL program for my MSc thesis. (SNOBOL is a dynamic,
garbage-collected, string-oriented language, with bizarre syntax and control
structures.) It needed a lot of memory (for the time). I managed to get an
account on my school's IBM mainframe with a high enough balance to run this
program a few times. But only if I did my run at 3AM. I forget if the total
memory of the computer was 4MB, or that was the amount I was permitted to use,
but yeah, 4MB.

